# 24 Hour Art Challenge - part 3.



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 4, 2007)

New Year - new thread  

Part 2 was getting a bit long. Part 3 will continue until mid March when I complete my first year as an artist in Granada.

An update; after a nice New Year weekend off in the beautiful company of Totalist Angel 'B' I'm back into the painting and working. From 'on the streets' with just €20 in my pocket in March last year, I am now quite settled in 'Villa Europa' - a fabulous old Moorish townhouse in The Albycin. The oranges and lemons on the trees in the garden are slowly ripening in the winter sun. The snow-capped peaks of The Sierra Nevada tower over The Alhambra. Most mornings are spent taking coffee in the sunshine whilst watching the palaces slowly fill with tourists.

'Villa Europa' is currently occupied by it's English owner and Colombian daughter, a German student, a guy from Switzerland, a cool BMW motorbike fanatic from Berlin, the snoby Irish artist from upper class Dublin circa 1934, Canilla the dog, various occassional guests and visitors, and, me. It's a great place to live. And, a great place to visit (at very reasonable rates  ).

I still work as an 'odd jobber' for at least a couple of hours a day to cover B&B. Sketches and paintings are selling as fast as I can by word of mouth and word of web. I'm currently working on a tryptich 180 degree view across Granada. I'm also completing the Gypsy photo-documentary mentioned on a thread in General (coming soon).

www.totalism.co.uk will be up and running within a week. The book part 1 and part 2 will be on the site. As will an all new gallery of paintings, sketches, photographs and photo-essays.

I'm doing okay with much help from Totalist Angels, friends and other good people.

On the downside, I have to report the not totally unexpected death of Irish Joe. Those that read the whole of part 2 and the 'Diagnose My Disease' thread in Snoggin & Shaggin will maybe know who I'm on about. He died just before Christmas after a long time in a coma. No eating. To much drinking. Severe viral infection. A small, moderated drinking session in his memory for me this evening.

2007. I have a guaranteed good start to the year. More on that later. And, with any luck the book will be done and out before year end. I'm really looking forward to this year. 

Expect part 3 to have lots more pics (and links to pics). I actually have cash to waste on photography now


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jan 4, 2007)

i really enjoyed reading about your adventures so far !!! good luck for 2007 !


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 5, 2007)

A tell me what to do post.

A: Today is the Three Kings day. Parades and lots of sweet throwing to screaming kids in the city. Not really my thing, but I will go and photograph that if you choose.

B: Or, I climb the mountain and do time lapse photographs of a speed painting on black canvass. One hour to complete a large oil painting from start to finish with tricky dusk lighting.

Results posted here tomorrow.

A or, B?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Stanley - i'd like to see some images of the Three Kings Day - i was in Palma this time last year, and it was great !

Continued good luck and fab adventures, please keep reporting on U75


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 5, 2007)

Apparently the parade is already underway. I may have missed it. Better get my boots on. A Totalist Angel is leading a bunch of kids into some kind of mutant Egytptian snake hell. Should photograph that.

I'm off. Will do painting if I miss the parade.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 5, 2007)

Camera failed. PC failed. 

Please share a lovelly view anyway:




















Unbranded 3MP digi compact processed in Gimp cos proper camera is bust and so is my PC  

Nice doorstep views to chill by mind


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2007)

oh Stanley


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> oh Stanley



   



Tonights 1 hour painting. I'm ever so slightly drunk.







It's quite alright though. No?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 6, 2007)

That's lovely!

_Beautiful_ colours


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Cid (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah, I've not been following you're adventures lately due to work/holidays etc.... Glad to hear things are working out alright. There's a book in this at the very least.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 7, 2007)

Time lapse sequence (not vey good) of above painting.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 7, 2007)

Think it's good enough to finish properly and stick on the web for some rich American to buy.


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2007)

Canny! Everything is going towards the top left hand corner, apart from the hill.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 8, 2007)

[Txt]: Watching the sunset over the city. Thinking about nothing and anything. These are beautiful moments that should be shared but, I don`t know anyone else who gets it these days. [/Txt]

[Txt reply] Are you painting it?[/Txt reply]

[Txt] In me head[/Txt reply]


I´m slacking on the painting front. 

Totalist Angel says so!

Thank fuck for Totalist Angels.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 9, 2007)

Remembered to do a painting this evening. Tiny oil painting with a limited pallete of yellow ochre and purple. Turned out quite nice. PC is offline for a day or so, will post up a pic another day soon.

Completely out of sketches of The Alhambra. Need to replenish stock. A couple of unexpected sales today. Means I´ll have some cash to spend on a Totalist Angel weekend  


I do have a problem. I'm stuck in fantasy world. Seriously. I'm not enjoying this as much as I should because I can't believe it. No wonder others can't believe it!

All this Totalist Angel stuff is actually real. So, is all the rest. It´s fucking weird. I only have to think to myself 'it would be good if that happend' and some Totalist Angel leader taps into my brain and makes it happen for real a couple of days later.

I am actually a bit lost in all this. Purposely switched off to it when times were hard. Now they´re excellent and I can't quite switch back on. Perhaps I should knock the booze on the head for a week or, two?

If I was the only mad person in this world life would be much simpler. Unfortunately there are plenty of others totally of their nutters who don't actually realise it. 

Who is this fantasist going on about his Totalist Angels and art stuff? 

Only the other day I was thinking it would be nice to meet some free thinking individuals interested in setting up some sort of co-operative living plan here in Granada. I think it's going to happen.

Mad. The world has gone totally mad.

Or, maddish. Possibly less mad even. More sane than it was before. Maybe?


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2007)

Didn't you want a Totalist Angel (?) for Christmas?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Didn't you want a Totalist Angel (?) for Christmas?



Nah. I already have to many. Maybe just one more?


Well and truly in reality today. I am SPATULATING. Doing the job of a spatulator. Spatulators go around peoples houses after the builders, decorators, plumbers, electricians and carpenters have finished doing their work and their mess.

Armed with a spatula, old rags, a tin of solvent and a bottle of caustic soda I will be spatulating white spots on black woodwork, black spots on white paintwork, cemenet spots on terracotta tiles and general spots on general things.

All in an artists days work.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2007)

Spatulation. Cool.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2007)

Spatulate - what a beautiful word. I'm all spatulated out for the day. 

Yay! Got the house Wi-Fied up for laptop surfing by the pool   Nice little Linksys router with a very novel mech number mimic for sharing the broadband.

On the downside, the snobby Irish artist is being a total cunt   Spoiling everyone's nice time. I need a plan cos he really is getting to much.

Off to meet friends then go painting. I'm on a painting a day for the next eight days mission.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> On the downside, the snobby Irish artist is being a total cunt   Spoiling everyone's nice time. I need a plan cos he really is getting to much.



Spatulate him.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Spatulate him.



  I would if it wasn't illegal and below my own moral code of conduct  

Just typed a very long post about today and got timed out or, summat. Lost anyway!

Good to see my favourite potential Totalist Angel back in town at least.

Must give this up. It ain't good for me. It'll all end in tears.


Anyone know where to buy cheap button badge making machines? I need to label some people within my new church hierachy. Some are getting to big for their own buckle up boots!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2007)

Music. I like music.

Difficult day that should have been good.

All is well in Totalism land really.

Foooookin twart of a git.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2007)

Snobby Irish artist is at it again. Spoiling for everyone else just because it's not working for him. Think I've figured a way to deal with him safely and legally.


But, more pressing problems. Totalist Angel 'V' is in need. Totalist Angel 'V' once rescued me from a drunken fall into prickly cacti. She's lovely. Full of guts and highly charged creativity with good strong looks to match. Totally fucking bonkers actually   I like her lots more than she likes me sadly. Nevermind.

Some of the cave dwellers have been served with 48hr eviction notices  

'V's' stance, very genuinely, is about a common fight to protect the homes of the poor. And, I will be right behind her with cameras at the ready. This is apparently the first time that proper legal papers have been presented. May be serious. A plan of action has been made. Obviously not going to spell it out here because you never know.

Saw this coming with the pseudo 'more policing' demo a couple of months ago. This is exactly what that was all about. Twats.

In these suspicious times of terrorfear and religious bigotry it comes as no surprise to me that those spoiling the peace in this beautiful, multicultural city are money heads and thick, twatty, snobby, upper class artists.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2007)

If you want to know how to defeat your enemy play them at their own game. Only better. Snobby cunt is well under control and his cover is blown. Another post for another day.


Totalist V has well impressed me. Currently giving a pre-media briefing. Fully infoed and laden with legal papers   Not bonkers at all. I admire her even more now. Impressive stuff. 

Keeping the law on their side ATM. Hope it works. Although 15 caves in a different valley were forcefully evicted the other day.

We'll see what happens next.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep us posted. Hope everything works out for them in the caves.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Keep us posted. Hope everything works out for them in the caves.




Will do. However, snobby Irish artist may well be causing more problems for me. He's making all sorts of accusations up and threatening to act legally.


Yesterday, he asked me to move my plates from the garden table. So, I did just to keep the peace. Then he went off on some rant about how I was making him feel uncomfortable in his home and he had more rights to be living here than me. I pointed out that he was making everyone feel uncomfortable here. He didn't like that. Then he made up some story about me threatening him violently and started shouting 'I will not be bullied, I will not be bullied' whilst stamping his feet on the ground like a troublesome toddler. The guy is seriously unstable.

I have called him a piece of low life scum and a fucking snob in that past   Never, made threats though.

Now we are all apparently ganging up on him. He hasn't paid his rent and seems to think we're 'bullying' him for that reason. I fear he's going to make problems very soon. May have my own crap to deal with before going back to the caves to see what's going on.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2007)

Snobby Irish artist has paid his rent and looks to be wanting to be friends. Hopefully he won´t go wonky again anytime soon.

I'm in an internet cafe waiting to meet a Totalist Angel. Been a stressful week for some reason. A huge rank zit has developed on me face   Nevermind.

Met a very cool guy last night. Works 12 weeks of the year captaining sailing boats on the Med and Atalantic for tourist groups. He´s on about a few people clubbing together to buy some land for a base. Hmmmmmm. Maybe. Just maybe.


The caves.

15 have been served eviction notices on 'unfit for human inhabitation' grounds. I suspect they will be evicted. And, I suspect another 15 will be next time and another 15 next time etc in a very systematic way.

The Sacromonte hill has been earmarked for development as a park. There are fucking fantastic views from up there and many tourists are scared away by the anarchist/weirdo/Gitano cave squatters.

The current mayor is almost certainly going to lose this years election. He comes from a very industrious family of property developers. It´s his last chance to clear the way for his ex-mayor money making projects. Almost every bit of green valley around Granada has been granted planning consent by very iffy means. He´s Peoples Party (read Conservative old skool in a bad way). Only my opinion mind.

Right. I'm taking a weekend off. Totalist Angel B is lovely company but, a little to keen to quick. Dunno. I'm definitely getting into deep trouble. May have to meet V and S somewhere along the weekends way also. My own fault. I know.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2007)

Lots of photos and pics on their way tomorrow.


Long, fun weekend but, I'm Totally fucked  


No evictions yet. Coincidentally my weekend was spent with a legal secretary with specialist property law knowledge. She pointed out that weekends don't count as legal hours. Suspect tomorrow morning may be problematic.

Spent the whole of Saturday afternoon up on the hill. None of the cave dwellers we met had time for us so, good info went by. Shame!

We just didn't look 'right' I guess. Ignorance and bigotry can come from all.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2007)

The caves.

These are THE caves. There are quite literally hundreds in the valleys and hills around Granada. These are the caves on the hill of San Miguel Alto. They look directly over The Albycin, the city and The Alhambra.

Some of them are long term homes to some really good people. Keep themselves to themselves. Live very simply. Live hard lives in Winter - no water no leccy. Others become temporary homes to people who couldn't care less quite frankly.

This is home to people I like;






I'm sure the poster doesn't need translating. I can't argue against it. Good people living their own lives.


Pic of a banner along the old town wall;







Some people here have a lot to lose. Their home. Others will simply move on to the next squat.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2007)

A couple of other shots of more permanent homes;


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2007)

And, the stunning views and atmosphere being enjoyed.



















And a final cave shot;


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2007)

TBH I was very undecided about posting these here. I feel very strongly that those who respect the place (or, perhaps anyone) has a right to live here and live as they like. However, the views are very special and very magical and everyone also has a right to enjoy them. 

Absolutely nothing stopping anyone capable of the climb from enjoying them. Safe as fuck. So, where's the problem?



All shot on non-branded 3MP fixed focus cheapo chips digi compact. No cropping. No PP. (for those interested).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 16, 2007)

This evenings cheapo chips digi compact scene.






Every night is a beautiful night. Just completed another small dusk painting.

Staying in now to finish my new totalism.co.uk site. Possibly. May get distracted.

No news on evictions. All appears quiet. Hopefully that's a good thing.


Seriously considering giving up all Totalist Angel talk. That may well be my last mention on the subject. It's getting a bit messy!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 17, 2007)

I am a Galactic Gateway. So I'm told. That's good to know.

Still no evictions at the caves and I'm now seeing there's no point in evicting them just yet.

I'm also a yellow person.

I'm missing my early morning cafe con leche and tostada de tomata in random cafeterias and bars. Really missing it. I'll be waking early tomorrow morning to find a new cafe and remember the good times even though I don't have to.

Yellow people are creative free thinkers but, that can be a dangerous thing without wisdom. I'll never be wise thankfully.

I have to get out of the routine trap I've found. 

Thanks to someone for the Mayan calendar reading. I'd love to believe that everyone born the same day as me is me like but, I can't.


Sense this thread has finally run it's Total course. Maybe?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe I'll tey and rekindle a bit of interest instead.

Tonight I'm off into the hidden depths of mountain forests to photograph a secret meeting of contemporary hobits. They invited me so, there may even be pics of real life hobit people.

Is that interesting?


Will try and get results posted here by tomorrow. However, may not be possible to shoot digitally so, film processing and scanning may take a couple days.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2007)

Meeting didn't happen. Caves are being evicted and bulldozed as I write. Really don't want to go and photograph it. They're peoples homes being wrecked for the sake of sterile, artificle tourism and development.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2007)

This is a far as I got. Little digger in background has just sealed off one evicted cave.

Despite the hill being littered with police, as far as I can make out only one cave has been forcefully evicted and sealed off. Other cave dwellers are putting up little resistance. Some have even left for a bit of peace.

I suspect the townhall and police put pressure on the legal owners of uninhabited caves by telling them they were responsible for the safety of the caves. Then owner gives permission to have the cave bulldozed to the extent that it can't be squatted.

Many of the safer caves look to be safe from eviction and diggers. I'll pop back up later and try to find out who's still around.

I don't think it's going to be that bad. Three caves are a bit wobbly TBH and there was a minor earth tremmor the other night. It is the scruffiest part of the hill and they are in an area that was fenced off sometime ago.

I also suspect that the more established caves dwellers know this. Hence, they're happy to keep out of the way for the time being.

Had a brief chat with the police in this pic. Simply told me I wasn't allowed to walk up to the caves here but, could walk around to the top of the hill. Lots of onlookers but, absolutely no protest from anyone.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2007)

Absolutely no evictions! Apparently the little digger just went up the hill the, then little digger just came down the hill. What was all that about? Anyway - it's good news.


Loveliest things about Granada number 209.

You sit somewhere nice to watch the sun go down over the city and within a short time you are guaranteed to be joined by people with the same idea. Some bring drink. Some bring spliff. Some bring music. This guy was playing traditional style Moroccan music.







Staying in tonight. May even finish my new website. Nick Cave recorded live at the Brixton Academy 2001 on radio tres. Nice. I was there. Reminds of good things about London.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck to the cave dwellers.

Granada does look like quite a magical place.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm listening in on a conversation between the snobby Irish artist and his new friend. Know I shouldn't be but, it is very interesting.

He's talking about a guy who buys his paintings who is part of the monied crew trying to get the caves evicted for development. Says he may be buying a cave to turn into a house.

They would shit on him up there  

OK. No more eaves dropping.


This guy is one of the nastiest two faced cunts I've ever met.


e2a; I know it's wrong but, I'm going to tell anyway. He's brought (or, possibly bought) a very pretty street boy back home with him. He does this lots. Girls and boys from the streets and squats and the caves. Feeds them a meal, paints portraits and then tries to talk them into modelling naked. Then you never see them again   Sort of short term obsessive, one way relationships. It's very strange.

Much as I don't like him, he is a great character for my book.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 22, 2007)

Lots of conflicting reports from the caves. There are evictions happening and caves are being filled with sand.

One guy who actually owns his cave turned up the other day to find police and a JCB filling his home in. Once he produced his legal deeds the head of police ordered the digger to remove the sand and repair all damage.

I have a plan to go and investigate with camera. I'm going disguised as an artist   Pre-armed with canvases with paintings started from a particular view point. I'll do these from memory.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 22, 2007)

Fuck it. Just started raining. So much for the painting plan. I'll take a walk up anyway.


----------



## Firky (Jan 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Absolutely no evictions! Apparently the little digger just went up the hill the, then little digger just came down the hill. What was all that about? Anyway - it's good news.
> 
> 
> Loveliest things about Granada number 209.
> ...





I hope that emoticin encapsulates what I can not say


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I hope that emoticin encapsulates what I can not say



Yay. Very cool. Life doesn't get much cooler.


12 caves filled in or, squashed. Mostly uninhabited and very unsafe caves. Although, one legal owner wasn't around to stop the diggers and lost his cave.

All quiet ATM. Will check some facts before reporting anymore because it's all getting a bit hazy. Not sure how you check facts here mind


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 22, 2007)

And tonights sunset from the cheapo chips 3MP point and shoot.






You can't fail to take a good one here


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2007)

Re; The caves.

Apparently the Mayor has been denounced. Will try and find out what this means exactly and who denounced him later.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jan 23, 2007)

Fascinating stuff. We spent a happy afternoon a few years back wandering around the cave area. It's a weirdly attractive place 




			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Apparently the Mayor has been denounced. Will try and find out what this means exactly and who denounced him later.



If it's like the Italian _denuncia_, it means that either that an official complaint has been made about his conduct to the police, or that the police have filed a report to the equivalent of the prosecution service. Not charged or anything yet, but sounds like things are moving.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2007)

Dirty Martini said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> If it's like the Italian _denuncia_, it means that either that an official complaint has been made about his conduct to the police, or that the police have filed a report to the equivalent of the prosecution service. Not charged or anything yet, but sounds like things are moving.




Very much the same as the Italian system. Spanish culture is very similar to Italian culture in many ways - very family driven. Like some 'families' are very big and powerful and a little corrupt. This kind of thing goes on all over Spain. Rarely do you find a weekly paper without some story about a town mayor being found guilty of corruption in property deals and planning applications. It's all a bit Mafioso.

Some of the cave dwellers have formed an association and are working with some eco architects and lawyers to put pressure on various council departments and people. They've actually got a blog up and running. In Spanish but, I'll find a link anyway. Need to talk to them first before I say to much here. 

They have a tough fight ahead of them. However, I'll bet the mayor wasn't expecting a well organised fight like the one he's going to get!

A little background info; some legal owners of caves have been applying for water and electricity supplies for years. They never get them. Essential services are needed to get a property 'signed-off' as ready for inhabitation. Caves here can be bought very cheaply still - from as little as €3000 for a literal hole in the ground. But, with consent and supplies that could quite easily become €150,000. There's big money to be made. The major owns over 70 properties in Granada!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2007)

I want to talk to some people who are in favour of the evictions but, I can't find any  

Would be good to report a balanced view. Doubt the Mayor would find time for me. However, he seems to be the only person willing to put his point of view across publicly for the pro eviction camp.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2007)

One person who is in favour of the evictions is the snobby Irish artist from Dublin circa 1934. However, I've been keeping well out his way lately. Now he's upto something new.

He has been asked to leave the house at the end of the 6 month agreement. Today I saw him all dressed up in a suit with a smug smile on his shit ugly mug. And, now I'm receiving 'signed for' post from him to the owner (who I don't particularly like today).

So, I should sit back and keep out of it entirely because it's nothing to do with me?

I'll bet everything I have that it is going to turn out to have everything to do with me and all be my fault entirely


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 25, 2007)

It's snowing  

Will be taking cameras into the Sierra Nevada at the weekend


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jan 25, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> There's big money to be made. The major owns over 70 properties in Granada!



They like their small town oligarchs in Spain. Does he own the football club there as well by any chance?

Are the evictions getting any national media coverage there yet?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 25, 2007)

Dirty Martini said:
			
		

> They like their small town oligarchs in Spain. Does he own the football club there as well by any chance?
> 
> Are the evictions getting any national media coverage there yet?





Don't know who owns the local FC. I'll check it out. They've certainly been going places over the past two years.

At least six TV stations from all over Spain have been filming. No idea what has been broadcast mind.

It's all quiet again ATM. The hill is now very snow covered. Cold and wet - not a nice place to live!

March is usually the time that travelers come and stake a claim to a squatted cave, I suspect that is when the next action will kick-off. Prospectors will be trying to buy between now and then. Or, at least that's my guess.

--/

Other news.

The snobby Irish artist from Dublin (circa 1934) has sent a letter to the house owner via his solicitor. His solicitor is, of course, an old school establishment type. Basically (and I'm not supposed to know this) he is putting pressure on the house owner to evict me and not pay his rent because of me.

He doesn't stand a chance  

Besides, I move in March anyway.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2007)

A view from the garden this morning. Not quite as snowy as I was hoping.

The Alhambra with a very slight dusting of snow. The gnomes belong to the neighbour. He has reinforced by opinion that people who keep gnomes in their gardens are control freak fascists.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 26, 2007)

Dirty Martini said:
			
		

> Are the evictions getting any national media coverage there yet?


yes, but not very much.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a problem.

The snobby Irish artist from Dublin (circa 1930 summat) is at it again. He isn't going to give up.

He is now applying legal pressure on the house owner to make me leave. Says he doesn't feel safe because I am a wrongun and I may steal his paintings or, damage his belongings or something  

I'm taking a month off anyway and planning to look after someone's cave for a couple of weeks. It may be easiest to just keep well out of the way until he leaves at the end of February. I planned to leave in the second week of March anyway. House owner has actually just asked if I could leave. She was very embarrassed and said I didn't have to (to fucking right I don't have to if I don't want to). But, he does have a big legal lever to use against the house owner. Nothing to do with me but, he's made it quite clear that I am the reason he is pressuring her.

So, do I just back down and take a couch for a couple of weeks before taking a cave for a couple of weeks before moving back for a couple of weeks. Or, do I stand my ground?

Hmmm. Can't see myself leaving now he's done that. I have all the same options he has plus some more.

He is very in with the establishment here. More problems will follow I'm sure. He is mad as in very unwell. He also knows exactly what he's doing and he wants me out of Granada pronto. He's not the only one either. Me and my big mouth/typing fingers


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2007)

Come fly with me in my beautiful, my beautiful Ballooooooooooooooon.






Woke up this morning and the sky was quite literally full of hot air balloons.



















Balloons and lemons in my garden;







Took some morning frosty snow scenes earlier also. May post later.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2007)

A very strange week. Sort of glad it's over.

Someone I care much about back in hospital in the UK. Snobby artist causing more problems (thankfully looking resolved in my favour). Cave evictions. Then, this mornings sad news about Marco Mark - someone I have never actually met. However, he was the first poster here to reply to my opening post in the initial thread. They were very welcome words that helped me believe this was possible. As a sufferer of asthma myself I sort of feel as though maybe I knew him a little more than I thought. 

I was brought up to believe that asthma was not a killer. Many people still believe that. In a sense I'm thankful that that upbringing allowed me to give it my all in all sorts of activities without fear. On the other hand, I've been found on chemist doorsteps a couple of times waiting for them to open and being sent straight to hospital. Not a problem for me these days although, I still need the psychological comfort of an inhaler in pocket at all times. And, the person who brought me up believing asthma was no killer eventually died alone as a result of an asthma attack.

Not all gloom. A few highs also. Especially when the DHL man arrived at the door today with a big parcel for me. To the person who I suspect reads here a HUGE thank you for a most excellent Birthday present;






That is a gift that will be well and truly appreciated for years to come  

Not quite my 40th (again!) yet but, I may be staying in tonight with wine and spliff to browse a most excellent book.

Cheers you. Phone call coming your way soon. May be in London briefly for drinks end of March beginning of April


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 29, 2007)

Slightly snowy view towards The General Life from the garden. Raining now and very wet.


I am officially going to be grown up tomorrow. I'm scared shitless. The whole world is going to change. I'm having all sorts of flashbacks to my youth.

Tomorrow I'm off to the plush cinema with a few friends for celebrations.

Then, I have a whole month free to complete to many projects that have been on the back burner for a long while


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy 18th birthday Stanley.  I believe you, even if the others don't.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2007)

Knew it! The whole world is very different this morning. The Alhambra has gone - vanished without trace  

It was here yesterday.







I reckon some rich American bought it off a Gitano Gypsy and is currently rebuilding it in Texas.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 30, 2007)

I blame David Copperfield.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 30, 2007)

That's the worst case of a _fogged _photograph I have seen for a while.


----------



## Firky (Jan 31, 2007)

Oi Stanley,

Read this you steet urchin 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=5587586#post5587586

Cheers, man


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 31, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Oi Stanley,
> 
> Read this you steet urchin
> 
> ...



Read it. Get yourself a bleedin' sketch pad innit!


Fuck. Am I hungover today.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 2, 2007)

Not much happening presently. Has to be the quietest month for tourism. All seems peaceful up at the caves once more. I'm preoccupied with dog sitting. Was going to go out and paint all day today. To cold. So, I've bought five canvasses to work on from photographs at home and then finish on-site tomorrow. Or, maybe just one a day. Or, two.

Don't really get the point of painting from photographs. They're good for a frozen light reference I guess. These will be very loose translations of the pics.

Snobby artist is supposed to be moving out today


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 5, 2007)

Coming soon!


Off to get a big crate of fresh as fresh organic vegetables and fruit from San Miguel Bajo in a while. Will take pictures of said fresh as fresh organic produce to make you all jealous. €15 buys enough to last two people two weeks


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 6, 2007)

*Totalism - what's it all about?*

Right I think I have found five fellow artists who's work and attitude to life I appreciate. We're all very different in many ways but, share some common values.

Totalism is about nothing other than being 'totally' who you want to be and totally open to the lives of others no matter what. It's about an appreciation for diversity. The love of new ideas.

Despite the fact that I am selling work, and it is extremely rewarding when people by your art, it's a precarious business to get into when it comes to self-confidence.

Primarily, this is a group of people willing to support each other when the going gets tough. Committed to getting there (wherever that is) regardless.

None of us consider ourselves to be fantastic artists. We all enjoy doing art and enjoy each others art. Genuinely. That's very important.

With a water off a ducks back attitude we are going for it  

Plenty of people to knock us down. Few other than ourselves to big us up. No connections so to speak of. Let's see what happens between now and the end of March. We're all a bit clueless TBH. A big chunk of luck needs to come our way. If you don't ask - you don't get!

Totalism is going to happen soon.

Watch this space.



Totally mad innit


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 7, 2007)

The downside of plush cinemas where you can smoke and drink huge whiskies at €3 a time is that sometimes you wake up the next morning and can't even remember the film  

Finish film dubbed into Spanish. Lost me totally. Beautifully shot mind. I think.


----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 7, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Coming soon!



nice as the above is, why does an art movement need a logo?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 7, 2007)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> nice as the above is, why does an art movement need a logo?




Don't know. Possibly because years of work relating to branding and advertising has left me brainwashed  I'm seriously into this to make it work. The art world in general is often accused of being very nepotistic and elitist. Almost every artist who doesn't find financial success or, recognition blames the upper class and the establishment. 

Many discussions have ended up with words along the lines of "he only got that book published or, that exhibition venue because he's married to the daughter of Sir I've Got A Lot". Undoubtedly it is often true. However, I genuinely believe that anyone can make it if they've got what it takes.

In my case, I have marketing skills that are more critical to success than my abilities an an artist. I don't have any connections, but I do know how these things work. I'll use every last ounce of hard gained knowledge and give it 100% before I give up or, get there.

When I tell people I meet here in Granada that I'm here to be an artist most dismiss me as a fantasising fool   Tell people there is a book on it's way and they think I'm totally mad. So, by branding my new artists collective, and building power in numbers, I'm hoping more people will be convinced that we're for real.

Well, you did ask and it was a very good question!


This may not be the logo we'll use. I'm trying to come up with something original to represent a Totalist Angel.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm going through some sort of crisis of confidence and self-doubting stuff presently. Realising that in order to move things on I really need to get my act together. Possibly more than I'm capable of  

Maintaining your own self-confidence without going OTT into arrogance of the highest order is very difficult as an artist. Seriously. I'm starting to do 'unconventional' paintings that I feel are better than the little touristy things that sell, but it seems I am the only person in the world who likes them at times.  It's all to easy to counter the dismissive attitude of others by faining some sort of false self-believing. It's very precarious. However, I think you have to.

I've been here before with many photographs I've taken and loved that others just don't get. The difference is I didn't have to sell them in order to survive. Lose your confidence and you lose your ability to sell. It's very tough this artists life sometimes. Honest.

Really not sure how to move forward ATM and I'm down to my last €300 in the bank. Oh well. Off to buy a couple of fresh canvases and carry on painting. Just keep working - seems the obvious way forward. 

It's been raining much lately. Perhaps that's the only real downer. Sunny again now and a party to go to tonight. 

I have Eight unfinished paintings to finish. Last three I've attempted have been hollow emotionless pieces of crap


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 10, 2007)

Personal ego crisis over for another day at least  

Link here to the cave dwellers own blog with a few videos etc. All in Spanish. The blog looks to have been quiet for sometime now but, as said in an earlier post; all seems peaceful again for now.

http://cuevasgranada.blogspot.com/


Currently researching a fascinating story about gunpowder stores exploding around 300 years ago. Story goes along the lines of...

When the French left the city (don't know exactly when/if at all) they simply iginted a huge gunpowder store and mill just below the Alhambra. The resulting explosion sent debris and the huge grinding wheels some 10KM away. The factory was then rebuilt where the huge stones fell. There is some apparent evidence to back-up a good story. Can't find anything written about it yet mind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 10, 2007)

Now this would make a nice stencil:







Research into gunpowder explosions has somehow led me into a quest for history on stained glass windows and early theories about visual colour perception. I knew it had to be a good story to follow up. Still no idea if it's true mind.

There is a gaping hole in the face of the hill that The Alhambra stands on. Facing Albycin Bajo, there was once an old entrance into The Alhambra via a gatehouse over the Rio Darro. When I first noticed the missing rock I assumed it was the result of a landslide caused by river erosion. However, a closer look reveals much more damage to the area and a lack of earth that would have remained after a landslide. Very possible that it was all simply blown sky high. Latest painting I can find that features the old gate/bridge house fits in with the proposed timing (circa 1780 - 1820).

More research needed. Particularly on stained glass windows. The theory states that the blast of the explosion was so strong that every window was blown out. Hence, today there are no stained glass windows in Granada older than 300 years. However, I've found a mention of a stained glass window within The Alhambra itself that is made up of four different colours of glass - red, blue, green and yellow. A window that is possibly the earliest indication of four colour theory over three (RGB) colour theory. Dates from the late 14th century. The window is said to be hidden off the tourist routes. Lots of rooms are barred from public entry, but still relatively unguarded and easy to gain access to. I shall go in search soon(ish). All good fun.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 10, 2007)

Innerestin...


----------



## e19896 (Feb 13, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Now this would make a nice stencil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*wanker*


----------



## Kanda (Feb 13, 2007)

rofl


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 13, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> *wanker*



 

Cheers.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 13, 2007)

First day of Spring here today  

Maybe the false Spring everyone keeps telling me about, but hey, it's a day to enjoy the promise. Glorious sunshine. Temps in T-shirt zone. Coffee and spliff by the pool under the lemon tree. Clear blue skies above The Alhambra. Wireless reception wherever you care to plonk your laptop in the grounds. No cash. What does that matter in such circumstances?

Bliss here  

May go for a walk later to watch the sunset at 7.30(ish).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2007)

Fucking beautiful here again today. T-shirts in the sunshine. Fresh, clean air and blue, blue skies  

Just walked the dog down to SuperSol. Everyone in happy, sunshiney, smiley mood. Going out to paint or, photograph next. A choice of places just a short walk away;

1. Into the valley and away from the city.
2. Into the snow covered mountains.
3. Into the city with the happy, beautiful people.
4. Into The Albycin to watch the sunset views lighting The Alhambra.
5. Into Realejo for a bit of Cafe Society(ish!). Not really my scene.
.... endless choices all just a 30 minute walk away at most.

Or, I may go and take in some art as a couple of exhibitions I haven't seen yet close very soon.

Definitely Spring here already


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 14, 2007)

Took Canella the dog into the city. It's one of those days - may have to go back out again. The night is young.

Three pics of nothingness;





Protected facade of building reformation project on the south side of Albycin Bajo.





Digger going home from said project. Reminded me of a Spike Milligan poem thingy;

Small dog
Narrow Lane
Big car
Sausage meat

 






Calle I've snapped and photographed and sketched many times. A painting awaits. Just about make out the snow covered peaks of the Sierras.

Nothing brilliant. Just documenting on non-branded 3MP point and shoot for fun.


----------



## Firky (Feb 14, 2007)

I love that shot of the digger - do you have a bigger one... sort of widescreen desktop size?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2007)

A subdued evening. 







Whilst sketching under the influence I was approached by some Korean tourists. €60 as easy as that.

A promise of Spring.

A CD arrived in the post this morning. Twana Rhodes was going to sing to me when she visited Granada a couple of weeks ago. Time ran out. But, hey! Here’s the CD and, it is fucking beautiful. 

Fucking hell. She’s good. Just as well I didn’t get to hear her first hand. She’d have stole my heart forever. Very, very, good.

Love this city.

--/ Dunno. Haven't searched the web yet. Twana Rhodes. Nagel Heyer records. Those who believe celebrate success. 

How true, true, true.

Time for a spliff.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2007)

Home by nine again.

SAF!



May go out later.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2007)

Fresh oranges and sunshine. Perfect hangover treatment. It's definitely spring again. Crickets and bumble bees are out.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2007)

It's hot today. Not just warm but, hot. 23 degrees C in the shade with a very warm wind. That's 70+ old fashioned degrees in the shade  

Incredible to think it was snowing here just a couple of weeks ago.

Going out to sketch later. Maybe paint. Maybe to windy. Maybe just chill and do nothing. Maybe find other people to do nothing with.


----------



## Firky (Feb 16, 2007)

Where's my digger, twat?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Where's my digger, twat?



Low setting on the non-branded 3mp point and shoot means I can't do widescreen   I'll sketch you one.

There is a particular road here (the one I live on actually) that has a big sign in English (for all the thick Brits and Yanks) saying '1.5M maximum width - physically impossible' and yet you still find people trying to squeeze their 4x4 through the one way street. 

Americans just don't know how to handle narrow lanes even when they're driving a tiny Citroen.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2007)

Who's the weirdo in the corner?

Oh - that'll be me. Sketching and photographing as the sky changes. The police weren't very friendly tonight. Anyway;





Canella waiting very patiently for me to get the light just right.






A favourite view.


















Special FX from the 3MP point and shoot.


Haven't seen my all time favourite person in the whole of Granada for a few weeks now. Perhaps they've gone home. Off on a meander through town to see who I bump into. I'm on a nightime portrait mission. Have to leave Canella at home because the recoil lead broke earlier.


----------



## Firky (Feb 16, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Low setting on the non-branded 3mp point and shoot means I can't do widescreen   I'll sketch you one.
> 
> There is a particular road here (the one I live on actually) that has a big sign in English (for all the thick Brits and Yanks) saying '1.5M maximum width - physically impossible' and yet you still find people trying to squeeze their 4x4 through the one way street.
> 
> Americans just don't know how to handle narrow lanes even when they're driving a tiny Citroen.



You should write under the conversion in feet underneath. For all the thick brits


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> You should write under the conversion in feet underneath. For all the thick brits



I'll go and do that now.

All the council really need to do is plant two bollards the width of the impassable right at the road entrance, but I guess that would spoil the architecture or, summat like a dirty great red and white triangle above a red and white circle with foreign type pasted all over it doesn't  

Still very warm here. You can smell the sea on the wind. I'm expecting a big storm  


Right. Off to find some human interaction. I'm turning into a computer!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 16, 2007)

That was shit. No one around but tourists and American students.

Bought a kabab. Home with a bottle of Estola 2001 reserve and spliff for me this Friday night.

I need some very mixed social interaction  

Where's everybody gone? Where's my favourite person in the whole of Granada?

May go out on a midnight stroll later.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 17, 2007)

Pissing it down and cold today. Just Four degrees centigrade. If the thermometer is to be believed. I'm beginning to suspect it isn't to be believed. Very different to yesterday.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! Spring is back.

Strange thing about living with so much sunshine is that you miss it ten fold when it goes. Like all of the gloom of England's rainy days hits you in one foul punch of a day. It's fucking depressing when it rains here.

Anyway, sunshine is back and my heads definitely full of Spring.

Took a long wander around town this afternoon. Another disconcerting thing about Granada is it's transient population. People come and go and people pass through, but relatively few actually live here fulltime. You get to know someone. Find a bit of social life routine then, suddenly everyone's moved on. City is beginning to fill with traveling types ready for the Spring festival circuit.

Very busy today. Teaming with tourists and new arrivals. May go for another long stroll this evening. Will take a camera.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2007)

Been raining lots again.

My hair clippers have broken. I have a head of fluff varying in length from a zero to about a number 5. Could leave it as it is. Think I will. The only other option is to level it all out at zero. I am way to ugly to get away with that. 

Feel as though I've been stagnating a bit for the past couple of days. Unproductive and unimaginative. Shyte toothache and weather hasn't helped.

Exactly one more month and I will have completed a full year. Despite still being relatively poor on the financial front I feel as though I have achieved and experienced a great deal. What I haven't really documented here in full is what has become a bit of a social experiment. When you appear to be obviously down and out people change! For every person offering help there will be another all to ready to manipulate. But, most ignore. It's been very revealing at times.

Almost a whole year has flown past at lightning speed. Really enjoyed it despite the lows. And, still one more month to really get my act together and build on what I already have. Or, fuck off somewhere else   The idea of trying this in other cities around the world is appealing more and more by the day.


----------



## Firky (Feb 21, 2007)

Before you do - get pissed and go on the wind up again


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 22, 2007)

My favourite sketch from a fantastic year just being an artist  

Big scan. Seriously, I can still remember every second of fun sketching this:


----------



## Firky (Feb 22, 2007)

your name is one initial away from mine

DHC


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> your name is one initial away from mine
> 
> DHC




You ain't Jeeeesus. I am


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 25, 2007)

Just as things were going rather well...

Here comes trouble stirred up by the totally bonkers, posh twat of an Irish artist from Dublin circa 1934. He's out to spoil big time and he's mental enough to do so.

Really not sure what his problem is  

Just mad I think.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice Spring day again here after a bit of a bout of greyness. Went for a stroll to see who's still about. 

Did say I was going to forget any mention of Totalist Angels again but, I'm very happy to report that 'V' has just taken a job with a world renowned touring theatre company. Opening gig in Peking! Best news for a couple of weeks. If anyone deserved it...

Snobby Irish artist (who isn't actually Irish) has retreated to the coast and is doing his best to cause all kinds of probs. He's trying to convince everyone (police included) that I'm some sort of psychopathic ex-murderer on the run   Unbelievable.

Good weather means more painting for me very soon. I'm missing it. However, photography is still my biggest goal.

No pics tonight, but will almost certainly post stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 28, 2007)

It's Andalucia Day. Nearly got caught out again. Off on a Green & White themed shoot later. Plenty of green here ATM. Lush spring. Lovely time of year to visit.

The air is full of the scent of aniseed coming from the convent bakery. Beautiful smell that lingers over the city.

The convent bakery. Worth a mention. You can buy sweets that the nuns make but, you are not allowed to make eye contact with them or, see them or, summat   So, you place your order and cash on a little tray in a hatch. It goes upstairs and comes back down with your sweets. Covert sweet buying. I'm sure it's against the law of God and a crappy little lift will not go unnoticed by the all seeing eye ladies. YOU'RE ALL GOING TO HELL - prayers or, no prayers


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2007)

I've just spent an afternoon around town. Revisiting my earliest selling haunts. The trees in Bib-Rambla are about to bud - just the way they were when I first arrived here. The trees in Plaza de Trinidad have been severely chopped.

Reading the first few entries on the original 24 Hour thread. How fucking naive I was! How fucking naive I still am   I'm sure I've learned loads but, I'm buggered if I know what.

Found an excellent secondhand shop. Bought lots of new clothes for next to nothing. Quality stuff  

Just three more weeks until it's been a full year.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 2, 2007)

Two of my favourite patrons are in town  

Looks like I'll have a bit more cash to spend on my LostPhotographer project.

What's more, I've just learned that some of my sketches have found their way into very respected private collections. I'm told they like and think I'm very good   Excellent! They will be buying more. Possibly commissioning  

Very good day so far


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 4, 2007)

Aliijbe - the network of irrigation channels and wells that used to supply water throughout the Albycin. Most are purely decorative now although, some still supply fresh spring water from the Sierra Nevada. And, people still buy bottled water  





View from the Alijbe just below San Miguel Bajo.





View West.


Beautiful days here now. Summer already   Consistently in the mid 70'd degrees F. I need to buy a new hat.

I've also bought a very beautiful small, leather bound sketch pad which I'm going to fill with sketches and words and stuff over the next two weeks. Then I'm going to auction it on the web whilst drumming up as much publicity as I can. Possibly. Or, I may just give it to someone I like.

Moon was very cool last night. Climbed up the hill to watch it. No photos.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 5, 2007)

Granada 10






Old German CocaCola ad in the plush Granada 10 cinema. Going again tonight  

Fantastic Korean film - Time.

After I've been to watch the sun go down somewhere like this;





I'll do a couple of sketches in the beautiful little, leather bound sketch book. Getting busy here again now. Semana Santa is not to far away. I'll make a killing this time now I know what and how to sell


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2007)

Are these recent photos all done with your cheapo 3mp camera?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 5, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Are these recent photos all done with your cheapo 3mp camera?



All yesterday on the cheap as chips digi point and shoot. Will be doing some new proper photography very soon.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2007)

Cheers, was wondering. Not bad pics for a cheapy camera I reckon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 5, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> ...Not bad pics for a cheapy camera I reckon.



Tar. Not even sure what size the sensor is. It's an LCD 3.1 something or, other bought from Lidl for next to nothing   Not bad for the money. The lens is smaller than most camera phone lenses. Seriously itching to get out and do some proper stuff.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 6, 2007)

Someone's just commissioned me to sketch The Alhambra by night   Free, access all areas entry. Posh meal. And, then they hand over lots of dosh for sketches.


Will take camera also. May even get to find the elusive four colour stained glass window  

Exciting!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 6, 2007)

A view South West from Mirador de San Cristobal yesterday evening about 7.30pm.

Excellent day so far. Just sold the little leather bound sketch book before I'd even started it! 'I'll give you X amount for it when you've finished' someone said.  Deal. 50% secures. Done.

Fucking shattered. Worked through the night last night. I have almost reached the point where I have to make the bold leap into self-employment in the Spanish system. That means a fixed monthly NI contribution of €250 regardless of income or, anything   Also need to be sure I can be an artist practicing in different media so that I can do photography also. Otherwise it could be €500/month regardless   

And, it will be time to move very soon. I need to seriously get it together and arrange an exhibition or, something. Just a few more months and I'll be sorted


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 7, 2007)

The State of 'Play' with just two weeks left of my first full year.

I am living in a very nice old townhouse in Albycin Bajo. It's secure, but I need more space desperately so, am looking for a place pronto.

I can rely on income of around €250/week and expect more.

I have Two wedding jobs lined up for the summer. One in Jerez and One near Valencia. More may come my way.

I have Two travel photography jobs lined up.

A book is on it's way sooner or, later. It may or, may not sell/make money.

www.lostphotographer.com may provide income. Or, it may cost lots!

In the next two weeks I hope to meet up with a Gestoria to arrange all paperwork for self-employment here. I want to get exhibition space confirmed for a summer exhibition for paintings and sketches and space for photography exhibition by autumn here in Granada and I also have to meet a wedding planner very soon.

It's all getting a bit more business rather than art, but I guess that's inevitable in a modern world anywhere.

Just two more weeks! It's all looking pretty good. New web projects may generate a bit more income also. Thinking about selling postcard sketches online. Need some good publicity to make that work mind.

At worse, I'll still be poor, but living the life in a magical city


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

I've just been offered a One month pass to all areas of The Alhambra to go sketching and painting for a favourite client  

What a way to spend a month


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 9, 2007)

Well done Stanley

I won't wish you luck.  You don't need that, you have lots of bottle, and it works.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Hiccup and Hocus.

Things really are going very well now. Picking up work left right and center. Off to Jerez next weekend to do a reccy for a wedding location shoot. Never been to Jerez before. Looking forward to it.

As well as my painting/sketching/art photography/travel photography I've also started marketing myself as a traditional B&W reportage wedding photographer using film and traditional materials. The old fashioned romance seems to appeal. Lots of people from other countries get married here. No one has sniffed at a day rate of 1K plus expenses


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 9, 2007)

Interesting people you meet in Granada number 173.

Stefan:





It's an old tradition - hence the old traditional dress - from Germany. Way back when knights were bold... German apprentice craftsman would be sent on the road shortly after qualifying. 'Go travel young man - see what new stuff there is to learn'. So, they did. For Two years and a day newly qualified carpenters, builders, blacksmiths etc would travel the world exchanging new ideas and skills to take home to Germany. When they returned home they were awarded full professional status and allowed to set-up business.

We live in an age when all sorts of old skills and old knowledge are being forgotten so, I have much respect for Stefan for hanging on in there. Maybe, one day, his knowledge will be passed on to another generation. Maybe, one day, it will be much needed.






Stefan checking the results on his Sony Cybershot  



Went up the hill this evening hoping to find someone home who wasn't. Nevermind.

Very strange skies. What is this weather phenomenon?





It was like a spiral of low lying cloud being lit by the setting sun. Very nice.

And, a very reassuring twilight scene:






It is a truly beautiful and magical city!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so happy that I managed to document the past year in some way. It's a good thing to read back. Posts over the next few days are very likely to be retrospective and introspective.

Took a long walk around town this evening. Sketching, drinking, eating and conversing.

In just one year I've seen people grow, die and tonight I saw a fully smacked up addict who was far more potentially a year ago. Long road out. Hope he finds it.






People come here full of idealistic wisdom and fall hard. On the other hand, many come here and grow.

This is Jean. Met him first time about a week ago. His girlfriend is here completing an ERASMUS thing. Nice guy, but he needs to hang on to his girlfriend cos I fancy the fucking knickers off her  

Nah - I wouldn't really. Unless, unless, unless






Jean and his lovely girlfriend joined me near San Miguell Bajo where I was sketching. We were soon joined by another couple of ERASMUS students from Germany. Nice bunch. I like them all.






I like these guys also. The graffiti crew. One kicking his leg is a total piss taker   Called me a 'dimpling'? tonight. Asked him what that meant and his mates very quickly said 'he's only joking - he's loopy'. No problemo but, what does it mean? 'no, he's loopy', 'he didn't mean it'. Yes, but what does it mean? I was never going to get anywhere. I can guess I'm sure.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2007)

Squatter prevention gone awry.






Tourist conditioning and disease factory.





This was an anti gun sticker, but the gun got lost in digital translation.






Club and bar above the Rio Darro.

Here as a cheapo digi shot. Recorded proper in film also. Nice innit? I like.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2007)

Oooh. Was a little to drunk last night. 

Big edit!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 11, 2007)

Just another church entrance innit:





Walk on by.

No. Don't just walk on by. Take a closer look. 

This annoys me much. Flying visit to Granada - snap of a digi at arms length. You saw nada people. Nada. Take a better look. Actually look to see.

Door knocker:






How?
Why?
Who?
Nice?

And, the hinges and, the carvings and, the columns.

Why don't people actually look?



Something very poetic and poignant about cranes hanging tools for a safe weekend. Dunno:






I like building sites and sleeping diggers also:







Typical Albycin calle view:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 12, 2007)

Well bored tonight after a stunningly good week and weekend.












Nightime sketching in The Alhambra tomorrow. I hope. Will take camera.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2007)

Off to The Alhambra this evening with a good client. Will take film and digital cameras so, will post some results here this evening. Then I have free access for a whole month to paint and sketch. Specifically commissioned to do sketches of General Life gardens and Patio del los liones (sp?) - (patio of lions).

I'll also be trying to find the four colour stained glass window - earliest known example of the use of red, green, blue and yellow as 'primary' colours.

I'll also be trying to sus where the underground tunnels are and how to get access to them.

I've been very busy on ebay   New clothes and new very posh boots have been arriving by post everyday along with lots of old cameras. Days of starving/desperate artist look have long gone. Hope I haven't spoiled my image.

Mr Successful now! Off to Jerez for an overnight on Thursday. Five star accommodation. Then back to Granada and back to grunge for the festival at the weekend.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2007)

Night time Alhambra pics coming tomorrow. Way to tired tonight.

Even as an officially paid up, signed in visitor security followed me around. No tripod allowed. No leaning on walls or, columns. Pestered me no end. Guess they know me to well or, summat  Ah, well. They're going to have to get used to me being there legally for the next month.

But, then again, I guess officially paid up and signed in photo explorers to more cool places get hassle also!

Determined to find those tunnels for future reference. Apparently, a trip from the Alhambra all the way to the coast is still accessible    

But, it would all be just tunnel. Boring!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2007)

TBH I found this a bit disappointing compared to last summers forays. Just a little to ' museum with poor lighting'.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2007)

All 3MP non-branded point and shoot.

Not impressed at all myself. Far nicer to go by yourself with a sketch book at 3AM on a summer morning.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 14, 2007)

Stanley

They might be able to ban a tripod, but they surely cannot object to a length of string.  Each end is tied in a loop.  One end goes around the camera in such a way as not to interfere with the controls and the other end is on the ground and you put your foot in it.  Pull the camera up to tension the string and it helps to steady it.  It's not as good as a tripod of course but should help you to use slower shutter speeds if needed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2007)

String is helpful. But, I think I can get away with an adapted artists easel  

The light last night was pretty crap. No moon. A big, bright full moon would make a big difference. Shooting on film would make a huge difference also of course.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2007)

Yay! Got another wedding job booked  

Would be very nice if I could do 10 or, so weddings a year and travel doing art and photography the rest of the time. It's looking possible.

Also have a new commission. Sketching The Alhambra water pools by moon light   Sketches will be hung alongside work by real/famous artists in a chalet in the French Alps that was once home to Victor Hugo and some guy who made jewellery for Picasso    

I'm definitely getting there.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 15, 2007)

My ex took a skool trip to the Alhambra...apparently the kids spent their entire time in there running around taking pictures of each other flashing their tits as if some mockery of Islamic history was appropriate..."Well it's fookin mooozlim innit miss?"...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> My ex took a skool trip to the Alhambra...apparently the kids spent their entire time in there running around taking pictures of each other flashing their tits as if some mockery of Islamic history was appropriate..."Well it's fookin mooozlim innit miss?"...



Typically English unfortunatley.


Change of plan for the weekend. I don't need to do Jerez tomorrow so, I have new options.

Do the whole weekend at Dragon festival or, enjoy Granada without all the fucking hippies, squatters and freeloaders (cos they'll all be at Dragon)   or, go to Jerez and Cadiz anyway.

Or, stay here and do more art experimentation.

Not sure yet but, it will be nice to have a full weekend of free time to do whatever.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2007)

I am currently sketching in mostly black and florescent yellow on high quality 300 gms water colour paper.

It is strange. Some peoples attitude to art. They watch me sketching. Like what I'm doing and then suddenly switch off when I get my 'yellow racer' fibre tip pen out. It's not a proper art pen therefore, he can't be doing proper art  

I like it. It's fun to use on water colour paper. The florescent glow gradually fades out. It's quite trippy.


Someone's birthday today who needs to be remembered so, I'll be doing something they liked to do this evening. They liked to paint   But, rarely did. Probably off to listen to some music.

Tomorrow I'm off to Dragon. Maybe. Can't decide  

I'll photograph a florescent sketch and put it up here tomorrow. I know that much for sure.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 17, 2007)

Crap photo! Detail of a sketch I did last night. Alhambra Palaces viewed from Paseo de los Tristes at sunset (Passage of the sad. So named because it was once the route to an old cemetery). Everyone seems pretty happy there these days.

Sketched on watercolour paper with red OHP pen, black rollerball and florescent yellow marker.






Going to photograph this and a few others properly and stick them up on my website to sell for fucking loads


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> My ex took a skool trip to the Alhambra...apparently the kids spent their entire time in there running around taking pictures of each other flashing their tits as if some mockery of Islamic history was appropriate..."Well it's fookin mooozlim innit miss?"...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 17, 2007)

No Dragon Festival for me. It's fricking freezin by night. Can see myself dropping into a hypothermic coma after a bit of K. I'm to old for all that  

Staying in and watching football with a couple of mates and a bevy and a joint instead  


Things I miss about the UK number 001.

Police identification numbers. They're well handy. Far more important than civilians carrying compulsory ID.


Spent the evening sketching in Triunfo Gardens. Same place I was hanging out in almost one year ago. Then went up to one of my favourite view points to watch the sunset and the city wake.

Had three conversations in Spanish. I'm still very clumsy and uneloquent. People tell me I need a Spanish girlfriend - it's the quickest way to learn apparently. So, I've drawn up a short list to go for


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2007)

That was a nice way to spend a Sunday evening alone.

Couple of hours sketching followed by a slap up in one of my favoutire cafeterias - Olympia 21 (pasteleria and cafeteria to be precise) on Gran Via. Simple, unpretentious, great staff and good food for the money. €9 bought a ham and blue cheese bocadillio with french fies. A russian salad. And, a glass of Rioja. I like that place. It's reliably alright. Very popular with the locals also.


Will take photos next time.

Tomorrow I'm going to take my recently bought and home serviced, all original Olympus Trip 35 out for a test run. Looking at it in it's original packaging makes me realise that the Olympus Trip in it's day was the Nokia of it's time. Sold in all the same ways. A pocket communication tool that says something about you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 19, 2007)

Brrrrrr! Cold here at night ATM. Hot by day (28 new fangled degrees) and touching freezing by night.

Have been spending big time at the sell everything Chinese shops. I found perfect little penlights with daylight(ish) balanced LED's for €2 each and a pack of window art gel sticky things. Now I have a red, green and a blue torch to go painting with on my new/old retro Yashica tomorrow night. This is going to be so much fucking fun  

Hopefully my new/old Zeiss Ikon will arrive by the weekend for a proper tryout of painting with light pens.

I also found an LED head lamp/pot holing torch thing for €8. Cool for painting cityscapes by night  

Why is it thus;

Daylight LED torches are blindingly light to look into in daylight compared to tungsten, yet tungsten shine farther at night seemingly  

Dunno myself. Don't care ATM. Just look forward to a few nights of pen light sketching into vintage cameras on Kodak VC160  

Fun!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's the plan for tonights experiment.

1. Get drunk.

2. Paint with light.







Using 100% mechanical Yashica J range finder on a very sturdy tripod. Camera shutter will be left open for around an hour at longest and 1 minute at shortest (doing 24 sketches in total) whilst I sketch into the lens using the little LED torches and red, green and blue window art gels. Shooting on cheapo FujiColour 100 initially and spending out on VC160 to go in the Zeiss Ikon at the weekend if this experiment proves promising. 

Drinking and tapasing whilst I go about it.

Doubtful that I'll have results to post here before the official end to this thread in just two days time, but will post on a new lightpainting thread at a later date.

Just two days! It's been such a short year.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 20, 2007)

Fuck it's cold once the sun goes down. 

To cold for farting about with torches. Did four torch sketches whilst waiting for someone to turn up who didn't turn up. Learned much just putting the theory into practice without even seeing results.

Lots of folk going up the hill tonight. Can't be Spring Equinox already can it? Anyway, I'm off back out without camera and torches, but with the coat I thought I had buried for winter.

Effin freezin!


Edited from Solstice to Equinox. It is already innit!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 20, 2007)

Nothing going on party wise that I could see. Perhaps it's to cold or, something.

Useless fuckin' hippies  


What are those druid people supposed to do for Spring Equinox?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 21, 2007)

Daylight(ish) balanced LED torches - the best invention since 35mm film  

This is fun. I've been doing RGB sketches, outline sketches, light graffiti and all kinds of stuff. However, I do look a bit mad waving my arms about in an apparent abstract manner in front of a camera on tripod. Takes a bit of Dutch courage TBH   (sorry Dutch people!).

Loving the Yashica J to bits. Really puts the fun factor back into photography.

Last day of thread tomorrow. Remember this?:



> Stanley Edwards  	22-03-2006 06:10 PM
> 24 Hour Art Challenge?
> 
> 
> ...



Blimey. Looks like I pulled it off. Just.

Full low down on where I am and where I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Spatulate him.*

Hay stan if all gose to plan a friend is heading out to sqaut some caves and just chill for a while ill pm with you more info been reading your updates my friend likes a cunt he will fuck up his mind for him.. check your pms there is more..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 22, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> ...a friend is heading out to squat some caves and just chill for a while...



Most of the English guys who were squatting caves are now squatting down in the city. The caves are not the place to 'just chill' anymore. It is rumoured that new eviction orders will be issued in April. Some bad Gitanos are giving people agro. And, a psycho local keeps beating up anyone in the caves who doesn't speak Spanish. 

The cunt you refer to has been back in London for a while. He returns to Granada today, but he will thankfully be keeping well out of my way


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 22, 2007)

Last day!






Iglesia de Santa Ana. The church I've sketched a hundred times.







Bib Rambla. I used to prop my paintings and pictures up against the railings whilst sketching and painting the floresterias and the rich peoples holiday accommodation. My first real pitch.






The cathedral steps. Strictly no selling here. I managed to get away with it whilst the proper shops were closed. It's a great place to hang out and catch the last of the city sunshine each evening. Usually music and entertainers around.


So, where am I at and where am I going? 

I'm in a city I love. I'll do one more post explaining why I like this city so much. And, I'm pretty sorted. Commissions lined up to fill coming months rather than weeks. Healthy bookings and enquiries on the retro wedding photographer front. www.TheLostPhotographer.co.uk generating good interest and potential. My daily job as odd job man securing rent, food and all essentials. And, the book!

My artists bio  

Mr Edwards work features internationally in many private collections. UK, USA, Germany, France , Spain, Italy, Korea, Switzerland, Holland, Belgium, Denmark, Norway, Canada, China, Japan, Taiwan...

I'm an international artist innit!

A fantastic year. Great experience and very enlightening social experiment. I've been surprised by human nature and let down. Despite the lows I've enjoyed the whole ride.

Most unexpected was the attention from naive young women   'Yes, I know I'm a romantic artist, but I'm skint and I smell. Why do you want to sleep with me?'. 

'That guy is so cool'. That's me they're talking about. Being a very honourable and old fashioned sort of 40 year old I didn't sleep with *all* of them.

I've met thousands of people. Literally thousands. This is why I swam rather than sank. It's all about numbers. Always is. The more you meet the higher your chances of success. Simple.

I've made some good friends and only two enemies. That's not bad at all for my own standards.

Some people I know I will never see again such is the transient nature of this city. Some I may see again. Someone I really hope I see again.


Incredibly, my credit is still good at all the out of hours booze outlets. Hostal damage may take time to repair!

All in all a success and all me dosh is still safely locked away in the UK where I can't spend it. Still not sure whether this is a good thing or, a bad thing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 22, 2007)

*Why I Love Granada.*

I'm not going to pretend that racism, bigotry and religious intolerance doesn't exist here. It exists in any city. However, Granada has a good mix and a good attitude on the whole. Could do with more mixing. That may well come with time. What impresses me about Granada is the diversity within such a small city. 250,000 people plus visitors. An evocative blend of Eastern and Western cultures. You only have to walk for 30 minutes and you could think you've visited Five different cities.

The traditional Spanish way of life is still evident alongside the inevitable commercial erosion.

When I first visited here a few years ago Jardins de Triunfo grabbed me more than the old tourist areas. Jardins de Triunfo is a modern, very geometric park about 100 Meters by 100 Meters. It has a very special atmosphere during late afternoon and evening. A fantastic mix of people just being. All ages, all persuasions.






Doesn't look much in these pics. You have to be here to appreciate the place.






There will be people playing music. Guitars, bongos, flute... People juggling, playing football, keepy uppy with a soft ball. People walking dogs, people meeting people... It's just a very sociable public space.






Shit quality snaps from the 3MP point and shoot. Hope I'm not doing the place and injustice.

The young don't moan about the old. The old don't moan about the young. It just oozes unconsidered tolerance. Gay people, poor people, rich people, noisy people, black people (although admittedly very few - room for improvement), all sorts of people and a ton of students. It's the locals place. Few tourists.






The old guys. It would be nice to make it to that age and just hang knowing that you've done your bit! I used to sleep under that tree in the high heat of August. Perfect shade and a water channel to dangle your bare feet into. Not a worry that anyone was going to nick your bag or, anything.

It's very nice in this city. I'm staying for a minimum of Three years. Will make it my base from which to travel. May well end up making Granada my home forever. I agree with Granada and hope it agrees with me.


THE END!
------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 24, 2007)

One final post as a big THANK YOU to P & E from the internet cafe.

Thanks! Seriously thanks. I nearly turned the job down   Hadn't considered weddings as an option in a foreign country. It's proving to be a real winner.

More than tar - you've maintained my hope in human nature and, as such I'll pass it on.

Nice one. Only just realised  

I'll do more than a good job. They'll be the best


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2007)

Thread resurrected. I guess this story goes on and on as life goes on and on.

My favourite character from the streets (and a good friend whilst I was there) mega rock and roll superstar Nigel died last night  

I'm not going into past life stories in the public domain. However, in the past 15 months I've seen 6 people - good people die from alcoholism. Clever people, talented people. Characters chasing (or, even living) a dream.

Nigel's - the rock and roll superstars death will go unnoticed by most. He had a following though.

His heart just gave up in the end. RIP Nigel. You were a fucking goodun!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2007)

The last Two nights.

I think this is worth posting. I had a great night last night. Went up the hill to party. Had a good night. Got shit faced. Got attacked by the very violent psycho who now occupies what was Nigel’s cave. Calmed him down quite easily, but he is off on one and ready to kill! Got home. Didn’t sleep.

Today was the 40th of a good mate and the death of Nigel. I’m quite sure most reading here will feel nothing for that. And, why should you?

Since this thread started 6 people I have considered friends have died. Beyond that Marco Mark - the first to reply to my original post has died also.

Dunno. Just thought it was worth pointing out that this/was (for me at least) a very vulnerable lifestyle. I love where I am today, but I took huge risks. At one point I thought my time had come also. Some may think…

Bollocks. Whatever others may think I’m not a total tosser.


Life hey? And, death. 

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.


----------

